
Drone Racing League – Racing Through an Empty Miami Dolphins Stadium - dpflan
http://qz.com/602230/theres-now-a-drone-racing-league-that-feels-like-pod-racing-from-star-wars/
======
dpflan
I can certainly see collaboration between Major League Gaming and the Drone
Racing League for large convention events.

I would like to think about how Drone Racing League can advance the realm of
drones (abstractly: control of, precision of, and communication with remote
robots) much like Formula One has impacted consumer road cars:
[https://www.quora.com/Which-innovations-from-from-
Formula-1-...](https://www.quora.com/Which-innovations-from-from-
Formula-1-have-found-their-way-to-road-cars)

